# Weekly Competition 2015-13



## Mike Hughey (Mar 24, 2015)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *R2 F U' F' R U' R2 F2 U2
*2. *U' R2 F' R F R' F2 R U'
*3. *U F U R2 F U2 F U R2 U2
*4. *F U R2 U' F2 R' F U' R
*5. *F' R' U F' U2 R2 F R' U2 R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *B' R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R' F L' B' D' B2 L' B2 U'
*2. *L D2 F U R L' F2 B' D' L B2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 D2 F2 U2
*3. *F' R U B' L D' F' U2 L D2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 F2
*4. *U B L D L2 B' U2 F R F U B2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' R2
*5. *R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' L D R B' D' U L D2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *R2 Uw' F' Rw' Uw Rw Uw2 U2 Rw2 R U2 L D Uw' U2 B2 Fw2 U' Fw2 D2 Rw Uw Rw2 Uw B L Rw R Fw' D' Rw2 R2 D Uw' Fw2 F Uw2 Fw D R'
*2. *F2 L2 U' Rw' B2 L' Uw' Fw L2 Fw2 F D B' Fw2 L2 B Rw2 Uw L Uw2 U Rw' Uw' B2 Uw' L2 Fw2 F Uw' Rw2 Fw2 U B Fw L' B' D' L' Uw2 Fw
*3. *Uw2 L2 Rw' B Uw U2 Rw R' F' L B Fw Uw' Fw' Uw R B U Rw2 R B' Fw Rw2 Fw2 R2 Fw' D2 Uw L' Uw' L2 F2 U2 L2 R D2 L B2 F U'
*4. *Fw' D L2 D Rw2 R F2 L' Rw' D' Uw Rw2 Fw2 Rw R U L Rw' Uw R2 D2 Uw2 F' R U2 Rw R2 B' L' Rw2 D' L D L Uw2 L R' D2 Rw U'
*5. *Rw R' Fw' Uw Fw' Uw' B R Fw F2 Uw Rw B' Uw U Fw F2 D2 U Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw D' Rw' U' F' Rw' D' Fw' U L2 R U R2 B' Uw B L' D'

*5x5x5*
*1. *B Dw' Bw2 Lw' Bw2 D2 Bw Fw' U B' Bw2 L Rw2 R' U F2 L Lw' Rw Dw Rw2 D R F' L' Lw' F Lw' U F2 Uw2 U' Lw D2 F2 D2 U B' D' Uw Lw R' Uw2 U' Lw' B2 Dw U' L' Lw R F' U' L' Lw B2 Bw2 Fw' F D
*2. *Lw' Bw' R' U' B' Rw Bw' L Dw2 Fw2 D Bw Lw D' F Dw' R2 Bw2 F' L Bw L2 Lw' Rw2 B' Bw' Fw D Rw' R' Uw' Bw' Fw Dw2 R U' L2 Dw2 F Rw2 Bw2 R Fw' F R2 Fw2 U2 Rw D' L D Uw2 B Rw' Dw2 U2 R B2 F Uw'
*3. *D Lw2 Bw' Lw' Bw2 D' L Dw U2 Bw' R' Uw' L2 D Uw Lw2 B2 Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw D F' D Lw B U R' U2 F Uw' B Bw2 F' Rw' B2 U' Bw2 U' B Bw Fw' L2 Lw2 R' B Lw2 B D2 Rw' R' Bw2 D' L D' B' D' U' F' L'
*4. *B' D Uw' U Rw2 R Uw U B2 U Lw2 Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw R' Uw U Lw' Rw2 Fw' Lw' Fw' L R Fw' U Rw2 F' R' F D2 B' Dw2 Uw2 R D' Fw' D' Dw Uw U2 Bw Uw' B2 U' Rw' R' Dw2 F2 Lw' U2 Bw2 F2 Lw' Bw2 L' B' Bw L
*5. *U2 Lw' D' Fw Uw' Rw2 F D2 R' Bw F Lw2 Dw U L' Rw B' Bw2 Dw2 U' F R' Bw2 Uw Lw Rw2 Bw U2 B' Bw' Fw' Dw F2 Lw' Rw2 B' L2 U' Rw B Bw' L D' Uw2 U L' R Uw' Fw' Uw' L R' D' Lw' Dw2 Rw2 F2 Rw D' L'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L 2U' 2B' F 2D' 3R' D' 2L' 2B' 3F F2 2R 3U 2B2 3F 3U 2B2 F L' 3R' 3U' 2L' 2D2 2U 3R' U' 3R F D 2D' R' D' R2 2B' 2R' R2 U' L' F L 2F 2R2 2B F 2L2 D F2 R2 B2 3U' 2U' R2 2B2 2D' B 3U' L' 2R2 R B2 2D' B2 R' 3U' 2U2 2L B2 L' U R2
*2. *2L2 2R2 2F2 2L' 2D2 3U 2U 2R 2B2 2D' 2F U' 2L 3R R 3F2 3R' 2R' B' 3U2 F' 2L F2 3U2 2B 3R' 2B' 2F F2 D 2R2 2D B2 D 2L' 2U' 3R' R2 2B 3R B 2F' F' 2D2 3R' 2D' R U2 2F2 L' 3U 2F D' 3R2 2F2 D 3F2 3R' 2F2 2R' 2F2 D2 2D2 2F' U 3R' R2 F 3U' 2F2
*3. *B' 2F2 U2 B2 2R 2B' 3U' U2 B' 2L2 D U2 3R2 D 2R2 3U2 2U2 B 2D' 3U' 2L2 2B 2L 2R D 2D' 2B2 2R2 U B2 F 2R 2B2 D' 2L' B' 2L' F U2 3R2 F2 R2 2F2 D 2B2 2F2 L' 2D' 2L' 2D2 U' B2 3F' 2D' 3R' R' 3U' 3R' D' 2D 2B' F2 3U 2B2 L 2F2 L' 2R R B'
*4. *3R' R2 B' 2F L' 2R' R F D 2D' 2B R D2 U' 3R' 2D2 R2 B' 3U 2B' L' 3R2 R 2D 2R2 U 3F2 L2 B' 2F' 2L' 3U 2R' 2U' U2 3F2 F2 3U2 L2 2B2 U' 2F F 2D 3U 2R2 D' U' 2B' D' U 3F' 2D2 2L' 2F 2R' F 3R' D' 3U2 L2 D' 2D' 2B2 D' 2R 2D2 2U2 2F' D2
*5. *U B F 2U' 2L2 B2 2D' U B' 2F2 3R2 U B' 3F L R 3F2 L2 2B' F2 3R' 2F R 2F' 3R 2B' 3R' 2D2 2U L2 2L2 3R F 2L 3R' R 2U 2F 3U2 U B 2R2 B' 2U' 2L 2B L 3R 2F2 L2 2B' D L2 2R2 3U2 2L2 3R2 U' 3F 2F 2D L' U' 2F' R 2F 2D2 2U' 2L' 2R

*7x7x7*
*1. *3D2 3B2 2U' 3B D2 3R2 2U B2 3D2 2B' 3F2 2D' L 3R' B 2B 3B2 2D L2 B' 3U' 2R2 3B' F' 3L2 3D' 2U2 3R2 R2 D2 3D' 2U' F 3U U' 2B' 3L2 B2 2F2 3L 2U' 2L2 3D U' L' 3L' 2R 2U2 3R 2R 3D2 2U2 2B F R' 3U 2B 3B 3L2 2B' D' 3D2 2F2 3U2 2U' 2F' L2 3L 3R' D2 L 3L' 2B2 2L' D' U' F 2R2 3U 3R' R D R D' B' 3F2 F2 3L2 B' 3F2 L' R F' 3L' D' B 2L2 B2 3F' 2F
*2. *B' 2B' 3B 3D L 3R' B2 D2 B2 3D 3F L 2U' B 3L2 3U' 2L R' B2 3R2 3F2 3D2 2L' 2F2 3L2 2R' 3U' 3L 3D' 3L 3B2 R2 3B 3D' U2 L 3U2 2R' 3B' D' 2F2 L' 2L' 3B 3L' 2B' L2 3D' U2 L' 3B' 3D2 3R2 2R 3B 2L2 3L2 D 3B2 D2 U' 3L2 F 2U' 3B' 3F2 F' 2R' R 2B' 3D2 3U U' 3F 3D' 2F 3R2 2R D2 3D 2R2 2F L2 D' 3R' 2D2 3D2 L' 3R2 3U' F2 3R 3B 3F2 D2 3R2 D2 F2 3L 3F'
*3. *3U' 3B 3D2 F2 3L2 3F F' 2U2 3B' 2F2 2D2 B' 3R 3U L F' 2D 3F' L2 2F 3U2 2L 3L 3B2 L 3L' R2 3U 2U' L' 3L 2F2 F 2L2 R' 3D2 B2 2F' 3D' U B' D2 B' 3F L' 2L' 2R B' 2F2 D' 2L' 2R2 D 3L2 R' 3F2 2L2 D' 2U U 3B2 2F2 L' 3L2 R U' 2L2 2B' 3F2 F 3U L2 3U2 3R 3B 2L 3L2 2R2 2D' 3U' 2B' 2F2 L2 3D 3U2 3R2 2B' 2F' U2 2L F2 D2 3B2 3L 3R' 2B L' B2 R2 B
*4. *3L2 3U2 L' 3R2 D' 2D2 B L2 3L D2 2L B 2R2 2F 3R 2U 2R R 3D2 3B 3F' 2F2 F' 2R2 2U 3R2 2R2 3D B L 2L2 3R' 2B F2 2D2 2U2 3F2 2L2 B' 2F F2 2U' 2R 3B2 F R' 2D U' F 2D2 2B2 3D2 L' 2L2 3F2 D2 2U2 2B2 3F' 2F F' R' 3U U2 3L2 2R2 B2 F2 3L' 2D2 2U' 2B U' 2B2 2L' R' 2U2 U' B2 3B L' 3L 2R R' D 3U2 2B2 2D2 U2 3B 2D 2B' 2U' 3L 2B 3R D' 3U 3L2 R'
*5. *3U' 2L2 3L2 2R 3D F 3L2 3R' 2D 2U2 U' 3L' 3D2 U2 2B 3B2 3F2 D R2 3D F' 2D2 L' F 3U' 2U2 F L 3U F 2L 3R2 3D 3U2 2U' U2 F 2U2 2B2 3F 2U2 3F 2U' F' R' B' 2U2 2L 2F' 3L2 R D2 2D' 3D2 2U 2L 3R 3U2 2B 2F U' L' D2 3B2 U' R2 3B L2 R2 D 3F R' D2 3D2 2F' F2 2D' 2B 3F' F' L' F 2R' 3D2 2F U B' 2R' 2B2 2L' 3R' 2F L' 3L' 2R 3F2 2U' 2R2 3B2 2D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' R2 F R2 F R' U' R2 U'
*2. *R U F R' U2 F R' F2 R2
*3. *U' F2 U R' U F' U F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 B R2 D2 F D2 U2 F D2 B D2 L D' F' L' U' F' L B' U2 F2
*2. *F2 R D2 F2 U2 B2 L U2 L D2 R2 F' R F D' B' D U' R' F2 U'
*3. *D R2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 B2 D' B2 U' R D' F' R U R2 D' L2 F' R2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 R' U' L' Rw2 U' L' Rw2 U F D2 U2 F L2 Rw' R2 D' F' Uw Fw2 F' L B D2 L2 F Uw L Rw R Fw' Uw2 U' Rw B2 Uw U' Rw' B R'
*2. *L U' Fw F2 R' D' B Fw2 Uw2 L F2 Uw2 B2 F2 Uw B' Uw B2 Fw2 Rw R F' U R' F' D2 U2 Fw2 R' D U' B D Uw Fw' F2 R Uw2 B R2
*3. *Fw F' Uw' R' B' Fw' F' Rw B D2 L U' L' Uw B F' Uw Fw L2 Fw' U2 Rw2 B2 L2 Rw2 B Fw' Rw2 D U B2 D' B2 L D' L' F' D2 Fw F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *L Rw' F2 D Dw U Rw2 B' U2 B Uw' Lw2 R Bw' L2 Rw2 R Bw' Fw' Dw' Rw F2 Uw' Fw2 Dw Uw' B' Dw' Rw2 Dw2 Fw2 L' Rw F2 Lw2 F2 Uw B2 Uw U2 B D' Dw Rw' Uw L2 Rw B' F R2 U' L Dw2 Lw R' F2 R' Uw' Fw' Rw
*2. *Lw' Uw B2 F2 Dw2 Bw2 Fw F2 D2 F2 L2 U L' U2 L2 Rw R' Bw Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U' Lw' D' Uw B2 Bw Fw U2 Bw' Dw' Lw D' Uw F2 Uw B' Dw U' B Bw' Dw2 U' Bw2 Rw' U B' Fw F2 L B' U B Lw Rw2 Uw' B' Fw Uw Fw'
*3. *L Uw' U' Lw B2 R' B2 L2 Lw2 Rw2 Dw' B Fw' D2 U L2 Uw Lw U' L Lw2 Rw Dw2 U' Bw R2 F2 Rw D L Fw Lw Rw2 Uw' Bw' L2 Lw2 Fw' Dw' Lw B2 U' Lw2 Fw' D' F' Rw Dw B2 F' Dw2 Lw' Dw Fw Uw' B2 L' F2 L F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D' U 2L2 2U' F R 2F2 2D U' R D2 U2 L' B2 2F' 3R' B' 2L2 R' D2 U2 2B2 3F F' 2D 2R 2D 2U 3F2 R2 3U2 2F2 2L 2F' 2L2 2R' 2D' L2 2L' 3R' 2R' R2 B' 3U2 2B' D F2 L 2B2 2U2 B' U2 2B2 3F 2F2 2R 2B 2D 3U B 2U2 3R' R' 2D' 2B' 3F L' D2 2L' U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2R2 2F F 2D F 2L 2U L2 2L' 2D' 3D F2 2U' 3F2 D2 F' 2D 3B' 3L 2R' F D2 U 2L2 R F D2 2L' 2D2 2F 3L2 U B' 3B2 L' 3F' R 2D 2L2 3B2 2F 3L' U' 2R' F' 3L' R' 3F' 2F2 2D2 2U' 3B L' 2L 2R2 B 3B 3F2 F L' 2B2 2F2 L' F2 L R 3U B D' 2U L' U2 3F' D2 2D 3U 2F2 2D' B' L2 R2 D 3D' U' 2B2 F 2U2 L 2B 2F' R 3D2 U B2 D' 2D' 3D 3F' L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F L2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F' L2 F U2 R2 D L F2 L' U' L' R' F2 U F'
*2. *D2 R2 U2 R2 B D2 B' L2 B2 L2 F U F2 L' B U2 R2 B R2 D' L2
*3. *R2 B2 D2 U2 B L2 F2 R2 B' R2 B' L D R D2 U2 B L2 U B2 F2
*4. *R2 D' B2 U R2 U' R2 D2 B2 U' F' U' F' U L' R D R' B' R'
*5. *L2 F2 L B2 L' F2 L F2 U2 L D R' D L2 R2 U' L2 F' L B
*6. *D2 F L2 D2 U2 B' U2 F U2 L' D' L2 F U' L F' U' L' R F2
*7. *U2 R2 B2 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 R2 U' R' D2 B2 D' R U2 F U L' D
*8. *D2 U' B2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U B2 U2 L D' B2 F' L' B2 U L' R2 U'
*9. *L2 D F2 D2 B2 L2 B2 U' F2 D U' F D F2 L2 F' U L2 U2 B R'
*10. *R' D2 L' B2 U2 B2 D2 R2 U2 R2 B L D B2 D2 R' U2 B'
*11. *U' B2 U B D2 R' U' R' F' L D L2 F2 D2 F2 U' F2 D B2 U2 B2
*12. *B' U' R D' R' D' F2 U' F' B' D2 F' L2 D2 F D2 F' D2 R2
*13. *U2 R' F2 R' D2 R2 U2 L F2 L R' D' R' B D' L' F' U' B2 F'
*14. *B2 U2 R' D' R' U F' B' U' F' R D2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 D2 R' U2 D2
*15. *B2 F2 D B2 F2 D2 R2 F2 D L2 R B2 F L' U' F' R2 B' U R2
*16. *R2 D2 B2 D2 R2 F' D2 B' D2 B R D2 U' L2 B R' F U' F'
*17. *R U B' L' F R U2 R U2 D B2 L2 F R2 B L2 U2 B D2 R2
*18. *L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D F U' L' D F2 D' R B' L B
*19. *U2 B2 F' L2 B' D2 B D2 F2 L2 F' D' L2 D R F U2 L' D U' R'
*20. *L2 B2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 U L2 U R F' D F2 L' D2 L' U2 F2 D
*21. *R' F R2 B2 D' B' L' U2 F R D F2 B2 D' F2 B2 R2 U' D2
*22. *D2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 D2 U2 B2 F R2 D U2 R' F' U2 F' L D R2 B'
*23. *U F2 D F2 U L2 D U2 F2 R2 U' R U2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 R U R'
*24. *B2 L B2 U2 L D2 B2 R D2 R2 B' D L2 D L2 U' B' L2 B2 L'
*25. *B2 L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U F2 L2 D' U2 B R2 F2 U' R' D L U2 F2
*26. *F' R2 B R2 F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F D2 R B L R' D B2 L F' D' U
*27. *B D2 R2 F2 L2 U2 R2 B L2 U2 B R U L' D F D' R F2 L2 B2
*28. *U' F2 R2 U F2 U2 F2 R2 U2 L2 D2 B D2 U' B2 F U' L D' B U2
*29. *R2 B' L2 B2 U2 B' D2 B' R2 B2 U2 L' B2 D R2 D' L2 U' R F'
*30. *R2 F2 U' B' D' R' L F' D F U' B2 D L2 B2 U L2 B2 U' D2 B2
*31. *L B2 L' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 D2 L' U2 B D' B' F' D2 L R' B' L B'
*32. *R2 D R F' U R L' D' F' L2 F2 B2 D F2 U D' F2 U2 R2 B2
*33. *L2 B2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 B2 D2 F' U2 L' D U' L F2 U' R2 B L2 F
*34. *F' R2 F U2 R2 D2 B' U2 F' L2 R2 D F' L' B' D' R' U2 F2 L F2
*35. *F' L2 D2 L2 B' D2 B2 L2 U2 L2 B' D' B2 F2 R2 B' R' U2 B' R F
*36. *R2 B R2 F D2 R2 D2 F D2 L2 F' D' R' U2 F R2 U' R B' L' U2
*37. *B2 D B2 U B2 U2 R2 B2 F2 R' B' F R U B F2 D R
*38. *U L D B' L2 B L2 D2 F' R U L2 D R2 D' B2 R2 L2 U' R2 D2
*39. *L2 U L2 F2 R' U2 R' B2 D R2 B2 U2 D2 L2 B' D2 F U2 F' L2
*40. *D B2 L2 R2 D' L2 R2 F2 D R2 B D' F2 R F L R B' R' F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' B2 L D2 B2 L' B2 R U2 R' B L F R' U L F' D U R'
*2. *R U2 R' F2 U2 L' D2 F2 R2 B' L2 F D U2 B2 L' B' R' D' U
*3. *R' L2 F B L' F U2 D L' U F' U2 B R2 U2 D2 R2 U2 B D2 B2
*4. *D R D B' D' F R' U' L2 F2 L2 F U2 B L2 B R2 B2
*5. *D2 F2 D2 F2 R2 F R2 B' L2 D2 F U' L D' B' F D' R U' L' B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D2 B' F' U2 L2 R2 F D2 L2 F U B D R2 U L' R2 B R'
*2. *F2 U L2 D2 R2 F2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 R' B2 U' B R U L' B2 R F'
*3. *F2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 R2 U' B2 D2 B2 F' D' R' D L F' L F2 D' R
*4. *U2 L' D R F' D2 F' U' L' F' U2 B2 U' L2 U' B2 U' F2 L2 U' F2
*5. *D2 B2 U2 B2 L' R2 U2 L2 F2 D2 B R' B' F R' B U B L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F' D2 B L' D' R' B2 D2 L F' U2 L' B2 U2 D2 R2 F2 D2 L B2 R
*2. *R2 B' U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F2 L F' L2 D' F' L' B2 R B2 F2
*3. *D2 B2 L2 D2 R' D2 F D' L' F2 R F2 U2 R2 B2 U2 B2 R2 B2
*4. *L2 D B2 F2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 D U2 L F U2 B L' U2 R D B' F
*5. *U B2 L2 U' F2 D2 R2 B2 D R2 U R' B R' D2 L' F D2 F' D' U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 R2 D2 F2 D2 F' R2 B' D2 R2 B2 L F L R' U2 B R' D' R D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R U' F U F2 R' F2 R'
*3. *L2 U2 L2 U' B2 R2 B2 D' U' B2 U L F U2 L B2 L R2 D L R2
*4. *Fw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw2 B' D U' B R' Uw' Rw' B2 U B2 Fw U Rw2 R2 D Fw F2 L2 R Uw' B Fw F D L' F Rw2 B Fw2 L Rw B' F2 L Fw Rw2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F U2 R' F2 R U' R' U R2 U2
*3. *F2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 U2 R2 U B2 U R B2 R2 F U' R' U2 R B' R
*4. *B D' Uw' U' B' Uw U2 F' Uw2 U' F2 L D' F D2 B2 F' Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw2 D Rw R2 D Uw' L' Rw' U F' L Rw2 Fw Rw2 Uw U' Rw B' D' L
*5. *Dw Lw' Rw' Dw' U' B' Bw' Fw2 Lw' R2 B Uw2 Bw' Dw B' Bw' Fw L2 Rw' R B U' Bw L2 Rw2 R' Dw2 R' Bw' D' L' D' Dw F2 Lw2 Uw B' Fw' R2 B U B' Lw R2 Fw2 R U L Lw U B' Lw2 Dw2 Bw D' B' Dw' L Bw Rw2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=1,d=5 / dUdU u=3,d=-5 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-3,d=5 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / dddd
*2. *UUdd u=5,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=5 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=3 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=5 / dUdU u=6,d=-5 / ddUU u=2,d=-4 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=-1 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=4,d=-5 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=2 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-1,d=5 / dUdU u=2,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=-2,d=6 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / dUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R B' U L' R B l' r b u
*2. *B' U' R B L R L' B l' r b'
*3. *L U L' R' B R U' B' b
*4. *U' L U' B U' L' U'
*5. *L' R' L U' R' B U B' l' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0) /
*2. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, 3) / (-4, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (0, -3) /
*3. *(0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (3, -3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (2, 0)
*4. *(0, 5) / (3, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-1, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-5, -2)
*5. *(-2, 3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, 3) / (-2, 0) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U D' R' D L D U D' R' D' U'
*2. *D R D' R' L' R' D' R U D' U'
*3. *U R L' U' R' U D' L R' D' U'
*4. *U R U D U' R' U' R U' D' U'
*5. *R U L U' D' L U R L' D' U'


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 24, 2015)

2x2: (6.21), (12.70), 11.59, 6.65, 6.95 = 8.40
3x3: (12.60), 15.70, 14.66, (16.40), 15.62 = 15.33
4x4: 1:19.94, (1:24.74), 1:14.61, 1:19.58, (1:11.13) = 1:18.04
5x5: (2:16.32), 2:07.76, (1:49.08), 2:16.06, 2:08.71 = 2:10.84
Pyra: 10.88, (14.64), (4.28), 6.20, 9.75 = 8.94
OH: (26.61), 28.83, 33.16, (33.96), 28.96 = 30.32
MTS: 1:10.67, 1:44.12, (1:08.72), (DNF), 1:13.82 = 1:22.87
2-4 Relay: 2:00.17
2-5 Relay: 4:00.01


----------



## SirWaffle (Mar 24, 2015)

3x3: 12.08, 15.37, 13.62, 10.05, 10.65 = 12.12
3bld: 1:33.57, dns, dns = 1:33.57


----------



## MarcelP (Mar 25, 2015)

*2X2X2:* 8.21 10.15 (7.44) (10.47) 8.38 = *8.91*
*3X3X3:* 19.33 (22.93) 18.75 (18.07) 19.91 = *19.33*
*4X4X4:* 1:50.15 (1:37.54) 1:49.51 (2:03.34) 1:43.81 = *1:47.82*


----------



## Cubeologist (Mar 25, 2015)

3x3 CN *20.85*

Time List:
1. 19.54 B' R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D R' F L' B' D' B2 L' B2 U' 
2. (23.72) L D2 F U R L' F2 B' D' L B2 L2 B2 D2 R' F2 U2 D2 F2 U2 
3. 21.76 F' R U B' L D' F' U2 L D2 B' R2 D2 F' R2 B U2 L2 U2 F2 
4. (18.14) U B L D L2 B' U2 F R F U B2 U2 R2 L2 U L2 U' B2 D' R2 
5. 21.26 R2 U2 R2 D' L2 U' R2 U' B2 F2 L2 F' L D R B' D' U L D2 U2


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Mar 25, 2015)

2x2 : 3.99, 4.67, (5.37), 5.10, (3.39) = 4.59
3x3 : (19.38), (12.67), 16.16, 12.98, 18.07 = 15.74
4x4 : 52.90, (43.02), (59.56), 51.70, 56.94 = 53.85 
5x5 : (1:55.29), 1:36.41, (1:32.81), 1:36.23, 1:41.69 = 1:38.11
6x6 : 2:59.91, (2:58.89), 3:00.39, 3:00.21, (3:01.43) = 3:00.17 
7x7 : 4:31.48, 4:23.10, 4:23.31, (4:19.38), (DNF) = 4:26.00 
2x2 BLD : DNF, 36.81, 40.38 = 36.81
3x3 BLD : DNF, DNF, 2:44.36 = 2:44.36
OH : (47.22), 36.49, 42.11, (36.06), 41.43 = 40.01
(55.03), 45.06, (41.27), 48.16, 54.93 = 49.38
2-4 relay : 1:23.27
2-5 relay : 3:03.04
Megaminx : 1:38.95, (1:32.15), 1:41.57, 1:39.20, (1:48.29) = 1:39.91
Pyraminx : 6.46, (6.96), 5.54, (5.50), 5.89 = 5.96
Square-1 : 40.43, (35.41), (1:11.93), 54.31, 39.59 = 44.78
Skewb : (13.01), (6.79), 7.50, 9.31, 12.32 = 9.71


----------



## cmhardw (Mar 25, 2015)

*3x3x3BLD:* 2:07.31, DNF, 1:37.69
*4x4x4BLD:* DNF, 6:10.55, DNS
*5x5x5BLD:* 16:08.96, DNS, DNS

Ollie's 4BLD WR video inspired me to do a few solves. Wow BLD solving is such a rush!


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 27, 2015)

2-5 Relay: 3:35.189


----------



## Dene (Mar 28, 2015)

*3x3:* 15.72, 15.53, (15.92), 15.40, (14.98) = 15.55
*4x4:* 1:04.00, 59.12, (1:05.82), 1:02.21, (51.55) = 1:01.78
*5x5:* 1:40.59, (1:45.50), 1:36.83, 1:39.91, (1:34.70) = 1:39.11
*6x6:* (3:15.99), (2:53.93), 3:01.63, 3:04.43, 2:59.08 = 3:01.71
*7x7:* 4:27.69, (4:55.82), (4:18.33), 4:28.12, 4:31.77 = 4:29.19
*OH:* 32.67, (29.52), (43.07), 31.90, 35.22 = 33.26
*Megaminx:* (2:13.27), 2:08.03, (1:51.95), 2:10.63, 1:58.51 = 2:05.72


----------



## h2f (Mar 29, 2015)

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* 1/5 35:11.36 = DNF (memo in 22:xx)


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 31, 2015)

Results, congratultions to EMI, Cale and bacyril!

*2x2x2*(24)

 1.68 KevinG
 2.56 EMI
 2.87 AndersB
 2.92 Jasiolek
 2.96 Matei N.
 2.97 Owczar
 3.85 pantu2000
 4.59 bacyril
 4.63 Cale S
 4.70 larosh12
 5.21 jaysammey777
 5.37 ichcubegern
 5.93 Ordway Persyn
 7.66 Schmidt
 7.76 Kenneth Svendson
 7.82 Mike Hughey
 7.96 ickathu
 8.01 LostGent
 8.40 notfeliks
 8.53 BoshedCubes
 8.91 MarcelP
 9.24 h2f
 13.41 arbivara
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(28)

 9.55 DanpHan
 10.90 EMI
 11.48 AndersB
 12.12 SirWaffle
 13.03 Owczar
 13.47 JeffDelucia
 13.53 Jasiolek
 14.33 ichcubegern
 15.02 Keroma12
 15.33 notfeliks
 15.47 pantu2000
 15.55 Dene
 15.74 bacyril
 16.18 larosh12
 16.31 Cale S
 16.70 Kenneth Svendson
 18.88 jaysammey777
 19.33 MarcelP
 19.87 Ordway Persyn
 20.42 LostGent
 20.59 ickathu
 20.72 Cubeologist
 20.93 h2f
 21.13 Mike Hughey
 21.97 Perff
 22.95 Schmidt
 39.35 MatsBergsten
 46.49 arbivara
*4x4x4*(17)

 38.70 EMI
 48.83 AndersB
 51.44 Owczar
 53.85 bacyril
 59.50 Jasiolek
 1:01.78 Dene
 1:03.71 Cale S
 1:09.69 ichcubegern
 1:15.53 Ordway Persyn
 1:18.04 notfeliks
 1:18.86 jaysammey777
 1:21.11 Kenneth Svendson
 1:24.17 h2f
 1:24.63 ickathu
 1:32.44 LostGent
 1:47.82 MarcelP
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(11)

 1:25.42 EMI
 1:36.94 ichcubegern
 1:38.11 bacyril
 1:38.41 Keroma12
 1:39.11 Dene
 2:10.84 notfeliks
 2:17.89 jaysammey777
 2:21.20 Ordway Persyn
 2:40.09 Kenneth Svendson
 DNF larosh12
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(8)

 2:39.35 EMI
 3:00.17 bacyril
 3:01.71 Dene
 3:10.49 Keroma12
 3:24.26 ichcubegern
 4:45.00 Ordway Persyn
 4:53.05 jaysammey777
 5:54.55 Kenneth Svendson
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:05.90 EMI
 4:25.96 bacyril
 4:29.19 Dene
 5:07.36 Keroma12
 6:03.11 ichcubegern
 7:55.99 Ordway Persyn
 8:46.97 Kenneth Svendson
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 16.44 AndersB
 18.27 EMI
 20.95 KevinG
 21.74 ichcubegern
 28.21 Owczar
 29.65 Jasiolek
 30.32 notfeliks
 32.27 larosh12
 33.26 Dene
 35.53 jaysammey777
 38.45 Kenneth Svendson
 40.01 bacyril
 48.24 Cale S
 49.14 h2f
 53.35 Keroma12
 1:11.97 arbivara
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:22.59 Kenneth Svendson
 2:23.47 EMI
 3:04.22 Cale S
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 8.69 Owczar
 8.86 EMI
 12.10 Jasiolek
 22.04 Cale S
 23.63 MatsBergsten
 26.72 Mike Hughey
 26.90 AndersB
 36.81 bacyril
 37.64 h2f
 51.00 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(10)

 34.68 CuberM
 44.94 Cale S
 1:18.11 Mike Hughey
 1:32.84 EMI
 1:33.57 SirWaffle
 1:34.34 MatsBergsten
 1:37.69 cmhardw
 2:29.34 h2f
 2:44.36 bacyril
 3:10.84 ichcubegern
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 3:03.51 Cale S
 5:48.53 MatsBergsten
 6:10.55 cmhardw
 DNF h2f
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

 7:14.39 Cale S
14:36.36 MatsBergsten
16:08.96 cmhardw
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

28:43.72 Cale S
*3x3 Multi blind*(3)

7/8 (51:06)  MatsBergsten
2/3 (10:14)  EMI
1/5 (35:11)  h2f
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 59.68 jaysammey777
 1:12.56 EMI
 1:22.87 notfeliks
 DNF Cale S
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(11)

 48.59 EMI
 1:19.98 Jasiolek
 1:21.44 Owczar
 1:23.27 bacyril
 1:31.95 Cale S
 1:35.74 ichcubegern
 1:40.08 jaysammey777
 1:44.56 Ordway Persyn
 1:50.43 Kenneth Svendson
 2:00.17 notfeliks
 2:05.87 h2f
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:17.14 EMI
 2:39.16 ichcubegern
 3:03.04 bacyril
 3:35.18 Rocky0701
 3:58.38 jaysammey777
 4:00.01 notfeliks
 4:10.56 Ordway Persyn
 4:36.58 Kenneth Svendson
*Skewb*(13)

 3.54 lejitcuber
 5.03 Jasiolek
 5.08 Cale S
 6.30 AndersB
 8.31 Matei N.
 8.60 pantu2000
 8.81 EMI
 9.71 bacyril
 12.98 Owczar
 16.42 ichcubegern
 16.50 Ordway Persyn
 16.74 jaysammey777
 18.17 h2f
*Clock*(2)

 15.42 EMI
 19.26 Kenneth Svendson
*Pyraminx*(14)

 4.54 ickathu
 5.96 bacyril
 6.05 EMI
 6.51 ichcubegern
 7.14 Jasiolek
 7.40 pantu2000
 7.73 AndersB
 7.73 Cale S
 8.04 Owczar
 8.94 notfeliks
 9.34 jaysammey777
 12.16 Kenneth Svendson
 12.23 Schmidt
 18.64 Ordway Persyn
*Megaminx*(5)

 1:39.91 bacyril
 1:50.25 jaysammey777
 2:05.72 Dene
 2:21.05 Cale S
 9:03.33 MatsBergsten
*Square-1*(9)

 15.89 obatake
 16.00 EMI
 32.37 Cale S
 32.50 AndersB
 44.78 bacyril
 47.33 Owczar
 59.36 jaysammey777
 1:03.81 Jasiolek
 1:31.40 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

26 EMI
26 okayama
34 nccube
35 Bubbagrub
35 AndersB
36 marlond007
36 ichcubegern
37 h2f
62 Owczar

*Contest results*

269 EMI
189 Cale S
177 bacyril
170 ichcubegern
147 AndersB
140 Owczar
134 Jasiolek
118 jaysammey777
103 MatsBergsten
95 Kenneth Svendson
91 notfeliks
91 Dene
85 Ordway Persyn
82 h2f
64 Keroma12
61 pantu2000
54 larosh12
45 ickathu
44 KevinG
40 Mike Hughey
39 SirWaffle
32 Matei N.
31 DanpHan
28 cmhardw
28 LostGent
26 MarcelP
26 JeffDelucia
23 Schmidt
19 okayama
17 nccube
16 Bubbagrub
15 CuberM
14 lejitcuber
14 marlond007
13 obatake
13 arbivara
10 Cubeologist
8 Rocky0701
7 Perff
7 BoshedCubes


----------



## notfeliks (Mar 31, 2015)

My results have not been included again. Is it something to do with being the first post?


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 31, 2015)

5x5: 1:54.30, 1:45.30, 1:34.58, 1:42.61, 1:45.72 = 1:44.54

wtf is this monstrosity. havent cubed in forever


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Mar 31, 2015)

I forgot to do megaminx ans fmc, oops


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 31, 2015)

notfeliks said:


> My results have not been included again. Is it something to do with being the first post?


Yes, and not having a WCA:id  I think. I'll include you manually now . Sorry.


----------

